# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  [May be helpful] New working Proxylist every Day

## Gash

Hey Guys  :Big Grin: 

1) Please dont flame me, im just trying to give something to you  :Frown: 
2) Here is it:

Maybe some of you work with a Proxy (for example when scamming someone). The Problem is, the Proxys u use are not available all the time. Or you want to fake click a website and need a Proxylist. Well guys, here is the link you can visit every day! You will get a WORKING, NEW, FRESH Proxylist every single day!

http://www.tubeincreaser.com/proxylist.txt

I hope i can help some of you. If not, please dont flame  :Frown: 


Byebye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Embalm

ALL credits to Tube Increaser program for sharing these. :-/

----------


## Gash

i know that i am very mean :P

----------


## Gash

comments?  :Frown: ^^

----------


## Zaphry

Results of these proxys:



```
72.249.145.130:3128 Cannot connect to proxy!*
      80.94.118.21:8080 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      80.94.118.21:8080 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     80.94.118.21:8080 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     200.64.191.50:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      200.64.191.50:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     200.64.191.50:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     89.208.32.109:3128 Cannot connect to proxy!*
      195.250.175.139:80 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      195.250.175.139:80 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     195.250.175.139:80 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     190.144.41.196:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      190.144.41.196:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     190.144.41.196:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     85.217.183.27:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      85.217.183.27:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     85.217.183.27:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     201.17.6.199:3128 Cannot connect to proxy!*
       82.213.5.231:3128 HTTP:Proxy is working!
     82.213.5.231:3128 CONNECT:  proxy does not work!*
       200.186.94.218:8080 HTTP: Proxy is working!
     200.186.94.218:8080 CONNECT:  proxy does not work!*
      123.111.230.135:8080 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      123.111.230.135:8080 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     123.111.230.135:8080 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     67.226.136.255:80 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      67.226.136.255:80 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     67.226.136.255:80 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     88.255.219.190:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      88.255.219.190:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     88.255.219.190:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     201.116.126.27:8080 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      201.116.126.27:8080 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     201.116.126.27:8080 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     58.227.194.98:8080 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      58.227.194.98:8080 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     58.227.194.98:8080 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     123.111.230.136:8080 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      123.111.230.136:8080 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     123.111.230.136:8080 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     211.239.84.232:80 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      211.239.84.232:80 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     211.239.84.232:80 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     202.151.5.50:80 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      202.151.5.50:80 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     202.151.5.50:80 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     60.8.203.146:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      60.8.203.146:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     60.8.203.146:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     124.51.57.196:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      124.51.57.196:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     124.51.57.196:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     202.21.179.60:8080 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      202.21.179.60:8080 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     202.21.179.60:8080 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     222.251.133.59:8080 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      222.251.133.59:8080 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     222.251.133.59:8080 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     118.98.218.2:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      118.98.218.2:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     118.98.218.2:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     63.214.136.151:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      63.214.136.151:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     63.214.136.151:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     203.113.148.130:8080 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      203.113.148.130:8080 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     203.113.148.130:8080 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     67.69.254.252:80 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      67.69.254.252:80 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     67.69.254.252:80 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     61.185.202.162:3128 HTTP:  proxy does not work!*
      61.185.202.162:3128 SOCKS 4: Non-SOCKS port!
     61.185.202.162:3128 SOCKS 5: Non-SOCKS port!
     67.69.254.245:80 HTTP:  proxy does not work
```

So these just don't work >_>

----------


## Gash

hmm, mysterious.. well then, sorry for stealin ur time :/

----------

